# Switch 2004 vs. 2005



## Marc T. (26. August 2004)

Hi Phil,

ich weiss ich sollte mich evtl. bis zur Eurobike gedulden aber ich weiss noch nicht ob ichs zeitlich schaffe und ausserdem bin ich tierisch neugierig. Welche Veränderungen wird RM am 05er Switch vornehmen? 

Eine ähnliche Frage dazu, ich tendiere ja zum Switch SL, wie lange werden die 04er Modelle noch ausgeliefert? Und lohnt es sich auf die 05er zu Warten oder werden lediglich die Lackierungen geändert?

In der Hoffnung auf eine Antwort schon vor der Messe   

Marc


----------



## Phil Claus (26. August 2004)

Hi Marc,

Nice try, buddy, but you will have to be patient.

Modellpflege wurde sowohl von uns intern als auch den Zulieferen betrieben, selbstverständlich gibt es neue Paint Jobs, aber meiner Meinung nach steht dem Erwerb eines 2004 Switch nichts im Wege, ich selbst habe mir erst vor 4 Wochen ein 2004 Switch zugelegt und bin "really happy" damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (26. August 2004)

Hi Phil,

einen Versuch wars wert   

Aber deine eigene Entscheidung hilft mir doch schon ein Stückchen weiter.

Schönen Abend!

Marc


----------



## krankedbiker (27. August 2004)

Hey Phil, setz deine bikes doch mal bitte in die Gallerie


----------



## Phil Claus (27. August 2004)

Hi krankedbiker,

I will, but I do not have any pics of my bikes without me on them, so, please be patient.


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi krankedbiker,
> 
> I will, but I do not have any pics of my bikes without me on them, so, please be patient.



phil, net so schüchtern


----------



## McDaniel (31. August 2004)

"My favorite bike to ride at this year's Marzocchi Bomber Sessions was the 6- inch Rocky Mountain Switch with a Fox coil in the back and the new Marzocchi 66 RC fork on the front. Last year I had the most fun on a 7 inch Rocky Mountain RMX prototype with a Marzocchi 888 fork on the front. Maybe I've gotten a little better, but I was really impressed with the Switch's ability to handle everything at Whistler. I wouldn't have expected to be happy riding a 6-inch bike with a single-crown fork on A-Line. That's nuts - this is Whistler we're taking aboot!. But it worked great on the jumps, it was quick in the technical stuff, and had enough rear suspension to keep me stuck to the ground. A little more plushness would have been nice for my forearms. But for Whistler, I think the Switch/66 combo might be the perfect setup."

Quelle: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=33843

Bin mir nur nicht so ganz sicher, ob das nun bedeutet, dass das Switch einen winzigen Tick mehr Federweg bekommen wird? 1 inch = 2,45 cm ... 6 inch = 14,7! Wahrscheinlich ist er das Switch mit einer 150mm 66 gefahren und war darum so begeistert (kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Switch mit einer 595mm hoch bauenden Gabel noch Spaß macht).


----------



## Marc T. (31. August 2004)

Hi,

das ist ein Originalzitat, hätte er es übersetzen sollen oder was meinst Du?

Gruss Marc 

@Daniel, das 05er Switch hat eine 66er 170mm Gabel verbaut


----------



## McDaniel (1. September 2004)

@krankedbiker: Diese Anführungsstriche werden gelegentlich verwendet, um ein Zitat zu kennzeichnen 

@Marc: Hmmm ... das stimmt mich zuversichtlich, dass mein neues Orange Patriot 66 damit auch gut funktionieren wird - wenn Rocky die Teile serienmäßig verbaut, werden die sich schon was dabei gedacht haben!


----------



## RISE (3. September 2004)

McDaniel schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir nur nicht so ganz sicher, ob das nun bedeutet, dass das Switch einen winzigen Tick mehr Federweg bekommen wird? 1 inch = 2,45 cm ... 6 inch = 14,7! Wahrscheinlich ist er das Switch mit einer 150mm 66 gefahren und war darum so begeistert (kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Switch mit einer 595mm hoch bauenden Gabel noch Spaß macht).



Ahctung Rechenfehler! Ein Inch sind 2,54 cm. Das Bike hat dementsprechend 152mm Federweg.s ja nicht böse gemeint,nur wenns so vile Federweg hat wollen wir ihm das auch gönnen.

Wenn ich allerdings richtig informiert bin,hat das switch eine spezielle Einbaulänge für den Dämpfer,was dessen Auswahl bei einem Defekt doch enorm einschränkt.Ansonsten ist der Rahmen aber wirklich schick.


----------



## Alexeus (5. September 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben die 2004er und 2005er Switches einen Dämpfer mit Standardlänge von 190mm.
Das 2003er hatte den komischen Dämpfer mit 172,5 mm oder so ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (5. September 2004)

Hi,

das ist richtig, die 04er und 05er Switch haben ein Standardmass beim Dämpfer. 
Das 03er hatte ein Sondermass wie z.b. auch die Slayer 04 und 05.

Gruss Marc
der Jagd macht auf ein 04er Switch SL in Coil/Coil Version


----------

